# Billige 3D-Brille



## DerMav (26. September 2009)

nAbend PCGH Community!

Hab nen paar Fragen:

1.Es gibt ja in Ebay günstige und billige (natürlich auch teure) 3D-Brillen.
Möchte mir dort welche kaufen, nur welche?

2.Kann ich mit diesen den 3DVision Dienst oder nen anderen nutzen? Wenn ja welchen und lohnt sich das bei meinem 60hz TFT?


----------



## Zerebo (26. September 2009)

Also vergiss das schonmal.
-3D mit Rot-Grün Brillen ist arm,hat schon seinen Grund wieso das vor Jahren  gefloppt ist.
-3D mit Polarisationsbrillen,brauchst du einen passenden Monitor,da gibt es soweit ich weiß nur einen.
-3D mit Shutterbrille(3DVision)a brauchst du einen 120Hz Monitor und eine Shutterbrille.Wobei ich ziemlich sicher bin,dass nur die von Nvidia funktioniert.

Insgesammt ist es ein teurer Spass der noch zu unausgereift ist.


----------



## DerMav (26. September 2009)

schade...


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Oktober 2009)

jojo,
soweit ich weiss war in der CT vor 2-3 monaten m nen riesiges 3d special, war auch ne rot-grün  brille drin.
Aber in spielen überzeugt die nicht.
Ich hab im mediamarkt ma 3dvision ausprobiert, also das ist echt klasse allerdings sauteuer und die brille ist auch nicht jedermanns sache.
Also, entweder du investierst richtig geld oder du lässt es ganz bleiben


----------



## Feuerreiter (4. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest es ja immerhin mal ausprobieren, obwohl es arm ist.

Rot-Blau-Brille: ca. 2€
Dann installierst du nur noch einen 3D-Treiber, zum Beispiel den TriDef-Treiber oder den von NVidia (gibt da so einen).

Am Besten, du bestellst dir das Heft der c't nach. Ich hab das Heft selber (bin Abonnent  ) und fand das Special sehr gut, es wurden auch die einzelnen Treiber getestet. Auf https://www.heise.de/abo/ct/hefte.shtml kannst du einzelne c't-Hefte nachbestellen. Das 3D-Heft war 15/2009.


----------



## david430 (11. Oktober 2009)

hey, vielleicht gibts ja ne möglichekeit, sich solch ein brille selberzumachen. die brille besteht ja aus einer roten und blauen oder doch grünen? folie. in so nem handelsüblichen bastelladen gibts doch solche folien. meint ihr, die könnte man benutzen??? oder müssen die eine bestimmte farbgebung haben???


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2009)

Müsste eigentlich klappen, die Folien sollen ja nur die unterschiedlichen Farbtöne filtern soweit ich weiß, wenn nich holt ihr euch die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde auf DVD, kostet 5 Euro da sind 2 Brillen drin ;D


----------



## david430 (11. Oktober 2009)

guter workaround  is der film den wenigstens gut


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja er ist natürlich reichlich unrealistisch, also ich fand ihn ganz lustig, gibt halt so typische Dialoge/Szenen wo man schmunzeln muss ála "Die Mumie". Also für 5 Euro find ich ihn voll i.O. Effekte sind schön und es gibt noch ne Bonus DVD.


----------



## Doney (5. November 2009)

ich kenn auch nur die nvidia-brillen + moni der es unterstützt... aber ich glaub die wenigsten haben erfahrung mit dem schnickschnack


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Die alte Nvidia Brille und nen CRT, damit kommst du rel. billig weg, brauchst aber ne Karte bis zur 8er Serie, sprich die 7900GTX ist quasi die schnellste, mit ner GF8800 oder so geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

warum gibts denn eig. kein programm was das bild in typische rot-grün bilder zerlegt und es dann mit billiger papp-3d-brille aus der tv-movie als 3d erscheinen lässt? ^^


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

Das geht mit dem alten Nvidia Treiber, bei dem neuen weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Doney (7. November 2009)

ich hab ati... geht das da? würd ich gern mal ausprobiern


----------



## MSPCFreak (28. November 2009)

Ich greif das Thema nochmal auf, falls es sich noch nicht geklärt hat.

Also ich hab auch eine ATi.

Du lädst dir den Tridef 3d runter von der Seite (leider nur 14 Tage ohne Keycode).
Dann gibst du die .exe im Programm an und startest das Spiel.

Wird nun in Rot-Grün, manchmal auch in Rot-Blau dargestellt.

Funktioniert mit einer billigen Pappbrille. Sie kann rot-grün sein oder rot-cyan.

Schau mal beim Optiker oder so vorbei, da hab ich sie her.

Ist ganz lustig, obwohl die Farben stark verändert werden. Aber für die paar Euro ist es echt klasse!

(Nimm kein billig Werbegeshenk vom Optiker, die gehen meistens nicht. Richtiges rot auf der einen Seite und grün oder cyan auf der anderen)


----------

